# Back In The Day.......Waaaaaay Back....



## Dave Hadden (Apr 3, 2012)

Back before powersaws there were handsaws..........big handsaws.







With these saws and some oversized axes undercuts like this were cut.






Big axes?? Yep, we got big axes.






Once you got the sucker down the work began, cutting it into "logs."






One "log" took a lot of cutting and then you had to get it down the hill to the "side".






One piece per car and the pieces are bigger than the locie.






Hollowed out log serving as body for truck.






Or you could house a logger too.







Take care.


----------



## bert0168 (Apr 3, 2012)

This is one cool picture 
Thanks for posting


----------



## slowp (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmmm. I have been thinking about making a travel trailer. Would a Sitka Spruce be a lightweight model?:msp_smile:


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting that . Wow . Any idea where it was .?


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 5, 2012)

slowp do you still have the pics you posted a year or two back that showed the log travel trailer?


----------



## slowp (Apr 5, 2012)

2dogs said:


> slowp do you still have the pics you posted a year or two back that showed the log travel trailer?



Nope. I got that off a trailer forum somewhere.


----------



## beelsr (Apr 5, 2012)

1. goto tineye.com and either upload the pic or reference the url and it will find matches
2. you can drag a picture to the search box in google - more info here: Search by Image · Inside Google Search

of course, you need the pic to start...


----------



## paccity (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Dave Hadden (Apr 6, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Thanks for posting that . Wow . Any idea where it was .?



Sorry but I have no idea where and even when those pics were taken. A friend sent them to me and he got them from another friend.......you know how that goes. :msp_biggrin:

I'm thinking some historian type logger may know.

Take care.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Apr 6, 2012)

paccity said:


>




Geeze, they were logging second growth pecker-poles even back then? :msp_biggrin:


Take care.


----------



## carym2a (Apr 6, 2012)

We could go down one today, if my wife and the law would let us:msp_sneaky:


----------



## carym2a (Apr 6, 2012)

Dave Hadden said:


> Sorry but I have no idea where and even when those pics were taken. A friend sent them to me and he got them from another friend.......you know how that goes. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> I'm thinking some historian type logger may know.
> 
> Take care.



I'v got some of those pictures in a book of mine call Logging Days, they were in the redwoods by Orick California, gosh I can't even start to think how long they took to cut down with axes and misery whips.

Cary


----------



## slowp (Apr 6, 2012)

I think the camper made from a Doug is from the Snoqualmie Valley?? The place is probably a subdivision now.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 8, 2012)

That saw in the first image must be 20' or over. Amazing that guys could get trees this size on the ground with hand tools, it's difficult for any human to sustain an output equivalent to 1/4 horsepower for any meaningful length of time. The amount of energy contained in fossil fuels is mind boggling.

Shaun


----------



## Cody Colston (Apr 9, 2012)

imagineero said:


> That saw in the first image must be 20' or over. Shaun



I've seen that pic several times and something about that saw looked odd and I think I finally figured it out. I think it's two shorter saws that have been joined (welded) together. I believe that's why the center is so narrow.

The amount of pure physical labor exerted, the ingenuity and the indomitable spirit of those folks was responsible for building America. It's simply amazing what they could accomplish with the tools and equipment of the day.

Those men were so rough, they probably wore their clothes out from the inside first.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Apr 9, 2012)

The huge redwoods may be gone, but some traditions are still used


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 9, 2012)

There are lots of big Redwoods left, most are in parks out of reach, logging them has become an expensive hobby.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 9, 2012)

Cody Colston said:


> I've seen that pic several times and something about that saw looked odd and I think I finally figured it out. I think it's two shorter saws that have been joined (welded) together. I believe that's why the center is so narrow.
> 
> The amount of pure physical labor exerted, the ingenuity and the indomitable spirit of those folks was responsible for building America. It's simply amazing what they could accomplish with the tools and equipment of the day.
> 
> Those men were so rough, they probably wore their clothes out from the inside first.



. They were tough alright . But the "indomitabls spirit" thing is a bunch of horse puky . It's who they were and what they did . They could have been bums ect. But instead they chose to think , work and build a life for themsemselves and thier families . Most of them didn't live to be very old . . 

Making a long misery whip , like making a long power saw bar requires at least 3 saws . The one in the top pic may have needed more than 4 . Even if u start with 2 10' saws , and they are falling saws not bucking saws .
The teeth have to be in a continous arc . .


----------



## paccity (Apr 9, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> . They were tough alright . But the "indomitabls spirit" thing is a bunch of horse puky . It's who they were and what they did . They could have been bums ect. But instead they chose to think , work and build a life for themsemselves and thier families . Most of them didn't live to be very old . .
> 
> Making a long misery whip , like making a long power saw bar requires at least 3 saws . The one in the top pic may have needed more than 4 . Even if u start with 2 10' saws , and they are falling saws not bucking saws .
> The teeth have to be in a continous arc . .



a lot of them were old men before 50. and did not live much past there 50;s. my greatgrandpaw past in the wood's at 58. grandpaw at 60. they got used up fast.


----------



## Rounder (Apr 9, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> There are lots of big Redwoods left, most are in parks out of reach, logging them has become an expensive hobby.



Price of fuel...logging anything is an expensive hobby. Boss had me leave all the big yellow pine in the cooridors lately....not worth the expense to yard out. Let the boys work around them.

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 9, 2012)

My great grand father logged and farmed in New Brunswick . He died at 42 of old age . Totally used himself up .


----------



## Cody Colston (Apr 10, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> . They were tough alright . But the "indomitabls spirit" thing is a bunch of horse puky . It's who they were and what they did . They could have been bums ect. But instead they chose to think , work and build a life for themsemselves and thier families . Most of them didn't live to be very old . .



Well, the spirit one assigns to them now is purely a subjective opinion, is it not? IMHO, anyone who chooses to "think, work and build a life for themselves" in spite of the difficulties is displaying an indomitable spirit. It has nothing to do with their character. Obviously your opinion is different.

In that day and time, everyone's life expectancy was much less than it is now. Logging was probably no more (and perhaps less) dangerous than working in a steel mill, coal mine, on a drilling rig, a skyscraper or any of the myriad construction jobs that required manual labor. 112 people died between 1931 and 1936 while constructing Hoover dam. Even now, for all it's high technology and safety standards, working on the flight deck of a modern day aircraft carrier is one of the more hazardous jobs in the world...even in peacetime.

Hard work, a short life expectancy and dangerous conditions were not unique to the logging industry.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 10, 2012)

Nope .


----------



## slowp (Apr 11, 2012)

However, my Scandihoovian Cowboy/Wheatfarmer ancestors lasted longer than most loggers. Correlation? No. Their saddles were built for staying on.


----------

